# Looking for advice - intermediate board/bindings



## Dawn13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi all,

Back at it after 10 years away and new to the forum and looking for board/binding recommendations. I feel I'm an intermediate rider, let me know if you agree. Green runs are super fun and relaxing because I don't have to think, just flow. Blues are good, too, just a more thought - where to put my line, how wide to turn, speed considerations. I haven't tried a black yet. I'm all about having fun, making turns and enjoying the hill. In my last lesson, the instructor said I had good technique and now it's just mileage. He recommended a hybrid rocker/camber with medium flex. This season, I've been using the rentals - Burton LTR and a Rossingol in the 143-145 range. I'm on the US east coast, so ice is always around. Other factors - I'm a woman with a bigger foot (size 10) and fall into the weight range of 147 through 155 boards, going by the sizing charts. 

Boots - Ride Hera Womans size 10 - picked these up a couple of weeks ago and I like them a lot, used with the Burton LTR rental

Board/Bindings I'm considering:

Nidecker Venus 151 or 155 and Angel 151 with Burton Custom bindings (womans large)
Burton Deja Vu Flying V 152 with Burton Scribe EST bindings (womans large)

Thanks for any thoughts,
Dawn


----------



## Dawn13 (Feb 28, 2019)

*Edit*

Burton Citizen binding not Customs. Anyone have any info on Yes boards? Looking at their Emoticon.

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I have the Yes Basic which I learned on, the Emoticon is just a smaller version of the Basic. The Basic was awesome to learn on, awesome to progress on and it's a super fun board and really forgiving. The underbite is also excellent in hard and icy snow - far better than the Burton deja vu.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

How about a Gnu ladies choice, or bpro...or if you got bigger feet just get the Rider's choice.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Standard first questuon: are you sure you are in the right size boots? Haveyou measured your actual barfoot length and width? (Look atBoot FAQ thread). Most ppl who join wnd up finding out their boots were too big... and end up replacing too large bindings, too


----------



## Dawn13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you all for the input.

Yes, I'm in the right size boots. I got fitted at a shop and measured. I'm a 27cm/Mondo. My usual running shoe size is an US womens 11. What can I say, I got some Sasquatch feet.  It makes it hard shopping for womens boards for sure. 

I had been considering the GNU. The Rider's Choice came up more than once when I asked at some shops and riders. I'm a little hesitant to go with it. I'd have to get a mens board and I'm wondering if the stiffness of a mens board might be too much? Would I be fighting it? I honestly don't know. I think it will come down to the Yes Emoticon and Nidecker. With the Yes being reviewed better on icy and other garbage conditions and a vote for it above, I'm leaning towards that.

Thanks again,
Dawn


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

K, 27cm _is_ large 

Too much overhang will indeed be an issue later in your progression IF you aim to carve (booting out). Depending on weight, you could well go with a men's board.

I assume you're also quite tall? A thing to condider is that it's likely that you will want to widen your stance in the course of progression. Like, I'm 5'8 and have troubles fitting my preferred stance on smaller women's boards (below 150). 

So... try to gauge what type of rider you will be. Doing +30 days a year or just occasional trips? You're more of an athletic/aggressive type who wants to progress, push, or is it less the sports but more recreational / cruising aspect you like with snowboarding? If both are former, then I'd assume you quickly grow into a men's board anyway, so get one now. If the later? You probably will be happy with a narrow woman's board as well.


----------



## Dawn13 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm solidly average at 5'5". I'm around 140 - 145 lb. I'm planning on weekly day trips and a solid week once a season. Here in New England that's November to March/April, so roughly 20. I ain't no spring chicken and have 2 blown and fixed ACLs thanks to varsity soccer. I can't see myself setting my hair on fire and bombing down hills. The rec/cruise aspect is what speaks to me ATM. 

I'm guessing a soft-ish board that can hold on groomers, hard pack, icy conditions is what I should focus on. I love that there are so many boards and options, but I have to say it can be overwhelming. I have some good boots, so 1 out 3 down!

Dawn


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd take a look at something from Gnu, Roxy, or one of the other brands that has magnetraction. I'm assuming the Burton is the female version of the flying v. I'm not sure it's a great fit if you want to deal with hard stuff.

I think you'd likely do great on a Gnu Ladies Choice. But it's a bit more expensive than the two you listed above. The Velvet might not be such a bad option from them. It is the time of year where local shops will start to go 30% off.


----------



## Dawn13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks. I've canned the Burton. I was interested because I found a deal where I could a new 2017 set up for just under 400. As you and others have pointed out, the Burton is just not in my best interest. I was whoo'd by the price for sure. I'm planning on heading to the shop this weekend with my boots to see if toe hang on the GNU will be bad. I'll look at the magnetraction boards tonight.


----------



## Dawn13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Went to the shop and they had a couple of Rossignol Frenemys - 147 and 153. Waist width is 242 and max weight on the sticker is 150 on the 153. I'd think I'd need that size even though they said I could do a 147. The other woman Sasquatch sized board was a Rome Lo-Fi Rocker 149. Waist is a bit bigger at 247 and same max weight. Gnu and NS didn't have a waist above 240, so those went right out. narrowed down to 4 very different boards. Frenemy is at the top of the list ATM.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Have you looked at any of the short fat boards? Like Marhar Lumberjack, NS Swift, Instagator, Yes boards, a ton others?


----------



## Dawn13 (Feb 28, 2019)

Not yet, but I will. Thanks.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Dawn13 said:


> Thank you all for the input.
> 
> Yes, I'm in the right size boots. I got fitted at a shop and measured. I'm a 27cm/Mondo. My usual running shoe size is an US womens 11. What can I say, I got some Sasquatch feet.  It makes it hard shopping for womens boards for sure.
> 
> ...


I ride men's boards...I don't think it matters really. Just make sure that you get the width you need for your feet, buy the best bindings you can afford (Now has a good sale right now on their website) and also the right size board for your weight.

You can ride Arbor rocker boards longer if you want a board that is good in pow, carves great and is fun to ride...they steer at your feet with the grip tech and the length is mostly for float. Seriously...arbor rocker boards are very fun (I have the Iguchi which I would not recommend for a brand new beginner but would for an intermediate if you need a stiff board...otherwise the coda would work great or even the westmark).


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Also...I will restate the bindings mention...great bindings are so worth it! Do yourself a favor and watch the bindings reviews (the angry folk have reviews on youtube that are helpful) and go get yourself the best pair of bindings that you can afford.


----------

